# Install for C2motorsports SRI by Nothing Leaves Stock



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we just installed the C2motorsports SRI for the 2.5L. BEST fitting, easiest to install, DID NOT DYNO'D YET! (so don't ask! haha) but pulls VERY nice through 3000 to 7200. no loss of torque at bottom end. no modifications needed to install this SRI(bend one bracket and shorten one hose 2'', shown in pictures.) no extra parts needed! everything is included.

we can order, install and flash this and ANY C2motorsports products inhouse! let us know what we can help you with.

install charge for this at our shop if you have a short ram or CAI already would be $320 plus tax.
C2motorsports SRI is $999 plus software.


_disclaimer. this is just a help. if you try it yourself and screw it up, don't blame me_!:laugh:


remove bumper cover. lower cover. grill and then there is 8 lower front and 4 upper fender area bolts holding the front rebar/rad support on. remove then and just lean the frotn end forward a bit. no need to remove or drain coolant or remove any hoses or wires. just need a bit of clearance.
front bolts on frame. 4 per side








upper bolts near fenders. 2 on each side









remove air box, intake tube or aftermarket cai. leave sai and block vents in oem spot.









remove vent line from valve cover to intake manifold, set aside as you can reuse it later for a down draft tube, unless you run a catch can- then its junk!









remove the evap selonoid connector, pop hose off the throttle boddy and remove the 2 screws holding the fuel rail on. you will not need to disconnect anything. you will not reuse the fuel rail screws, new ones are provided









on the passenger side of the intake manifold, hidden under the side is a vent tube, remove it from intake. you will have to cut this line short about 2'' to fit the new SRI vent port. pic later.









pop down the dipstick tube clip, you WILL reuse it on the C2 sri. under the intake manifold are 2 triple box bolts holding the SAI pump to the intake manifold, remove them. but you will not need them again.









remove the 2 screw for the throttle body, connector and hose. you will not reuse the screws. also remove the map sensor on the intake manifold. remove harness from holder that goes over the intake manifold.









remove all bolts from intake manifold, the center bottom one needs a SUPER thin allen socket and long extension. save all bolts. you will reuse them. also if the plastic clips come off with the bolts, remove them form the bolts as you will not need them. pictured here is the 2 bottom support bolt holes from the SAI pump bracket you will not need to use...and my lovely hand.









near the alternator there is a bracket to hold the hose going to the manifold. bend this tab down. its in the way and not needed anymore because the hose is moved.









the C2 SRI uses factory O-rings for the head and throttle body flanges. but it make it easier to seal....cut the small nipple on the other edge. the left one is cut, right one is oem. this will make the gasket fit perfect. throttle body needs no mods.









pop the MAP snsor in on the driverside bottom side of the C2 sri. face it forward so its easy to install the harness. 2 new bolts are included









install gaskets and use factory bolts to factory torque specs and install the C2 SRI.
use the supplied fuel rail spacers. one for each side and they are differnt side to side. use the longer supplied bolts for rail.

















i hid the evap sel. under the SRI so it looks cleaner....you can do what you wish, but it fits and the wires are long enough. tucked the injector harness back too...

















now for the major modification you can't reverse! OH NO!!! ha.
cut this hose back about 2'' to fit cleaner. you don't HAVE to but it looks cleaner if you do.
then use the nipple provided to connect to the SRI, 2 plugs are giving as well to plug up if you don't need other ports right now, but if your turbo...these are very helpful!

















for now, you can use a "down draft" tube for the VC vent. we flipped the oem vent line around and put a hose on the other end and ran it under the car. we highley recommend the BFI 2.5L catch can for sure! best out on the market, fits mint! but if you do a down draft tube, make sure its fixed and not in the way of anything(picture of the tube is not finished yet)

















bolt on the short ram or CAI etc taht you wish to use as its in the fatcory position, so no custom piece needed.









reinstall bumper rebar bolts and bummer cover.

flash with C2 SRI software and GO GO GO!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Excellent. :thumbup:

Check out our BFI Clean Catch HERE


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Excellent. :thumbup:


thanks,
can throw a link up for the BFI catch can please


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do you have to remove the bumper?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, 1st words post in instructions "remove bumper cover"


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nice write up. Simple and straight forward.
Though, I would tell anyone who is doing this, to change the thermostat if it is close to being serviced. 
Second, I would be very careful removing that fuel rail. Couple of the fuel injector's O rings got pinched, took a small notch off; which allowed the gas to leak when I reinstalled them back in. So just be careful guys. 
Otherwise, this is a nice add on :thumbup:


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yes, 1st words post in instructions "remove bumper cover"


lol, i read.. but is it absolutely necesary?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

No, he was just bored.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

It's not quite stock position on the intake but pretty good I'd say. I didn't like now much my MAF wire was stretching so on Saturday, I trimmed some of the silicone off my Neuspeed intake and now it's in a pretty good position.

I still can't use the Neuspeed intake heat shield grommet that normally attaches to the battery tray (partly because I broke the mounting point off the battery tray some time ago) but I was able to rig a solution by getting an L bracket and some bolts and drilling a hole in the Neuspeed's heat shield. There's a 9mm threaded hole on the battery tray that I don't remember what was used for but now serves as the mounting point for the intake heat shield. It's just as sturdy as the grommet and a lot easier to take off now.

Not a fan of the hanging down draft tube so I'm looking at different options as to what to do with that at the moment.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> lol, i read.. but is it absolutely necesary?


yes, no way to get to the rebar/support bolts to move front forward.



[email protected] said:


> No, he was just bored.


yup haha:beer:



b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Not a fan of the hanging down draft tube so I'm looking at different options as to what to do with that at the moment.


it works fine for those that don't have the cash for the catch can yet. i recommened the BFI setup.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great write up. I'm sub'd for future reference when I'm gonna be putting this in my car.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I would also like to add that the front bumper removal is not _required_ to install this intake manifold, but it does make the job much _easier_.
Otherwise, you're left trying to squeeze your hands under the stock manifold to reach a couple of pesky bolts.
If I was to do mine all over again, I would definitely remove the bumper.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, true you CAN but the time it takes to pop the front end forward is almost as much time as it takes to mess with the tight area...imo. for the ease of things, pop it forward. takes 5 mins to remove the bumper.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> It's not quite stock position on the intake but pretty good I'd say.


Yeah I agree its pretty close my BSH intake got push down into the fender a little more and wasnt able to use the mounting tab. Might be able to use the mounting tab again if a cut a inch or two off of the intake near the throttel body.



[email protected] said:


> I would also like to add that the front bumper removal is not _required_ to install this intake manifold, but it does make the job much _easier_.
> Otherwise, you're left trying to squeeze your hands under the stock manifold to reach a couple of pesky bolts.
> If I was to do mine all over again, I would definitely remove the bumper.


After looking at it and doing the install if you remove the the splash shield with a long enough exentions you might be able to reach the two bolts on the secondary air bracket on the bottom of the intake. But I would agree it was nice to have the extra room to work in a tight space with the bumper removed.

Few tips from my install that could help out other DIY the solinode that josh tucked under the intake do that before you bolt on the intake. 

Since I didnt have the long allen tool requierd to do the install and couldnt find one in stores and my 3/8 bits where to big I made one! Here is what I did I found my longest 6mm L shaped allen key and cut of the small side of the L off. Got a long 6mm 1/4 socket put the cut end of the allen into the socket lightly wrapped in electrical tape add a couple of extensions and BAM the "special tool".










Today I am going to add my down draft tube and wait to see when I can get my tune updated to the SRI file.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ...then use the nipple provided to connect to the SRI, 2 plugs are giving as well to plug up if you don't need other ports right now, but if your turbo...these are very helpful!


What would I someone with a turbo use those other ports for?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

evap, boost control and dv vac port


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Excellent, this answered my questions regarding the install. Thanks for the write-up!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

GREAT help from a SOLID C2 PA Dealer


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2Motorsports said:


> GREAT help from a SOLID C2 PA Dealer


always glad to help.


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

gonna attempt this over break! wish me luck haha


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

prolly install mine today


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nunumkv said:


> prolly install mine today


 How did it go??? 

:thumbup:


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


>


 Is the black wrinkle powder coating an option, or does one source that independently?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

he got that done on his own, but ask about it and C2 may have a hook up for it, they have done this before


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks good nice job guys! :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

installing my SRI right now. Anyone have the torque specs for the manifold bolts?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

guutNtight


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> guutNtight


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

good and tight joke....


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> good and tight joke....


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> guutNtight


German torque wrench :thumbup:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> guutNtight


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

